# Saddle pads slip!



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I am really annoyed by this. Every lesson no matter how I place the saddle pads, even when I attach the saddle pad velcro (which is barely long enough) to the girth straps, the pad(s) still slip! It's fine for me but I can't help thinking it's awfully awkward in feeling for the horse in the end. :/ Any tips or suggestions? Maybe I am doing something wrong? :-|


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

if the saddle pad slips then maybe the saddle doesn't fit. Watch to see if the saddle moves. If you mount from the ground it could also slip. Maybe the pad is not the right size, like a pony size on a normal horse. Maybe you've got a TB pad for a high-withered horse, who knows. Ask your instructor or someone who can see what the problem is to help you, it's relatively impossible to help through the internet without seeing it =P


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

I maybe try to post pics after my lesson. Thanks though.  As for the saddle not fitting, it seems to fit well enough in general, but I highly doubt the fit is close to perfect you know (regretfully cannot do anything about it). My pad is just big enough though. It's almost too short because the saddle is long but it does cover everything, though I wish it was bigger. I'll definitely be looking for a longer saddle pad. :/


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Hidalgo, is the pad slipping back under the saddle? It might have to do with either a poor saddle fit, or, sorry to say this, but it can mean you are gripping too much with your knee. I used to get this after doing any cantering because I totally gripped up with my calf. could this be what is going on? I dont' think it's a big deal for the horse, though.


----------



## DejaVu (Jul 6, 2011)

What kind of pad is it, and how exactly is it slipping?

I have only one saddle pad that I have a slipping problem with, and it's made for the thin, super high withered Thoroughbred type shape. It slips on my Paint, but stays nicely in place on the Thoroughbreds, or a higher withered horse. 

All my other pads are just normal AP pads, with the average wither clearance cut, and they lock in place just fine on any horse.


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> Hidalgo, is the pad slipping back under the saddle?
> ​


I'm pretty sure that is what is happening. At the beginning of the lesson all the way through 3/4 of it we were doing rising trot, walk/stop, sitting trot with and without stirrups, and then during the last 15-20 min we did cantering. It might just be poor saddle fit also I guess. MIght have been gripping with my knees I guess



> What kind of pad is it, and how exactly is it slipping?
> 
> I have only one saddle pad that I have a slipping problem with, and it's made for the thin, super high withered Thoroughbred type shape. It slips on my Paint, but stays nicely in place on the Thoroughbreds, or a higher withered horse.
> 
> All my other pads are just normal AP pads, with the average wither clearance cut, and they lock in place just fine on any horse.


The pad is very similar to this one.
Shedrow Vividus Pad-On Sale until Aug 31 2011 [RIE0124]

X factor has I guess you could say, average sized withers. I don't remember if the when I put the pad it hugged the withers or was taller then them or not. :/

Also for that lesson, I put another pad under mine. It was a normal square pad with what I think had anti slip or some gel comfort thing. I used my saddle pad all alone once and it didn't slip but it was with another saddle. Regretfully that saddle is being used by the other student in my class.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I had similar problem while back and it was a saddle fit issue with me. You can look into no-slip pad, but if saddle doesn't fit it may be a problem in long run. Not trying to scare you, just saying.. :wink:


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

if you are taking lessons, doesn't your instructor notice this? ask them to help you fix it or for suggestions, that's what they should be there for =)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

> If you are taking lessons, doesn't your instructor notice this? Ask them to help you fix it or for suggestions, that's what they should be there for =)
> ​


(Sigh) I know. There isn't much she can do though. The barn doesn't have a saddle per horse.  The tack is a little disorganized regretfully, and although my trainer understands horses pretty well, I don't think she knows much about saddle fitting and all. There is a lady that used to ride X a lot. I'll ask her since she knows the horse very well and seems to know more about the technical stuff. I love my barn, but there are a lot of things that could make it much better. :/


----------



## Indigosblue (May 9, 2011)

good luck then =)


----------



## Hidalgo13 (Dec 24, 2010)

thanks indigo!


----------

